#ubuntu-tour 2011-08-24
<MichealH> Hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Omega> Hey guys
<Muscovy> Hello.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-08-26
<Silasle> JasonO: Good luck with your tests :)
<JasonO> Silasle: Thank you. :)
<Muscovy> Yes, same from me.
<JasonO> Thanks Muscovy.  :)
